# Hope chest



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of a hope chest that I was commisioned to do awhile back. It has a glass top door with a shelf approx. 3 inched below it for displaying items without opening it. It is cedar lined and white pine exterior. The owner wanted to finish it so what you see is raw wood.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

*Nice work Dave*

Awesome chest Big Dave :yes: 

I love the smell of both pine and cedar....If it was mine I'd just curl up inside and shut the lid and smell the wood..........

Steve


----------



## cranbrook2 (Oct 14, 2006)

Great job Dave 
i like the design .
the red cedar has a nice smell to it :yes: 
john


----------

